# one dataone connection.. 3 laptops 2 be connected...how???



## ramsingh (Dec 17, 2007)

today i gt my dataone connection .. now i hav lappy along with 2 other frnds who live in other rooms in my same building.. now i want 2 share this connection so that all 3 of us can use the internet at the same time . How is this possibe and what will be the cost for that.??? plz xplain in layman terms so that i can understand it properly...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 17, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54225


----------



## ramsingh (Dec 17, 2007)

@chota.... in d thread abt 2 computers is told.. but my case is 3 laptops ... plz.. tell d cost nd how 2 connect all three simulataneousl...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 17, 2007)

ramsingh said:
			
		

> @chota.... in d thread abt 2 computers is told.. but my case is 3 laptops ... plz.. tell d cost nd how 2 connect all three simulataneousl...


the best way will be star topology.
Use a HUB or switch...it will cost U around 600-700.


----------



## ramsingh (Dec 17, 2007)

ravi plz elaborate..how 2 use d hub???


----------



## din (Dec 17, 2007)

@ramsingh

Go through the link *Choto Cheeta* gave. Thats an excellent tutorial, with pics. Your requirement is well explained in that.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 17, 2007)

ramsingh said:
			
		

> ravi plz elaborate..how 2 use d hub???


go through post mention by choto cheeta.......
and find this one 
"Now the Scenario 2. You want to share between 2 or more PCs using Hub/Switch."

I hope this will help you.

If U still face any problem..plz post here.


----------



## ramsingh (Dec 18, 2007)

after doing chotas comments, can we share 1 dataone connectn among three simultaneously???


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 18, 2007)

ramsingh said:
			
		

> after doing chotas comments, can we share 1 dataone connectn among three simultaneously???


yes.......


----------



## ramsingh (Dec 20, 2007)

if we take UL900 connection... can we (3 persons)  sufr net at d same time??


i m going 2 pune on saturday...plz list out d hardware required nd their prices???


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 20, 2007)

ramsingh said:
			
		

> if we take UL900 connection... can we (3 persons)  sufr net at d same time??


yes.......



> i m going 2 pune on saturday...plz list out d hardware required nd their prices???


1) Ethernet/ LAN port switch OR HUB
  Cost-->>Rs. 500-800

2) Straight climped LAN wires.
    1-->> one meter straight climped to connected HUB/Switch to modem.
    3-->> straight climped LAN wires to connected computers to HUB/ Switch (Length according to distance).

3) LAN card on all system.
   Price -->> RS. 150/- each

Check system for LAN port, most motherboard have onboard LAN card.


----------



## ramsingh (Dec 20, 2007)

thnk u....


----------



## ramsingh (Dec 20, 2007)

1 more clarification... the modem is in my room.. if my lappy is off .. then will the other two be able to connect to internet..( my modem  will be on..).. plz reply...


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 20, 2007)

^^yes,if both modem and switch r ON

and also go for switch instead of hub,hub will be vry slow in case u need file sharing later.Intex 8 port switch cost 750/-


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 20, 2007)

ramsingh said:
			
		

> 1 more clarification... the modem is in my room.. if my lappy is off .. then will the other two be able to connect to internet..( my modem  will be on..).. plz reply...


yes..
all system will be independent of one another.



			
				zyberboy said:
			
		

> ^^yes,if both modem and switch r ON
> 
> and also go for switch instead of hub,hub will be vry slow in case u need file sharing later.Intex 8 port switch cost 750/-


+1 for switch
Prefer switch.....It will hardly cost U rs.. 300-400/- more.


----------



## ramsingh (Dec 21, 2007)

today i wen to a local shop in baramati.. they said.. Dlink switch for Rs 1300 and  Lan cables for Rs 10 per metre.. is the prices correct.. i dont want to invest 2 much on switch.. what r the other cheap but reliable options.??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 21, 2007)

ramsingh said:
			
		

> today i wen to a local shop in baramati.. they said.. Dlink switch for Rs 1300 and  Lan cables for Rs 10 per metre.. is the prices correct.. i dont want to invest 2 much on switch.. what r the other cheap but reliable options.??


yaa..price is OK.

Dlink is good brand.


----------



## ramsingh (Dec 21, 2007)

thnk ravi fr ur replies... 1 off d topic question...i hav a internal TV TUNER (pinnacle pc tv)which was installed in my desktop.... can i use it on my laptop using any convertor or somethng like that...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 21, 2007)

ramsingh said:
			
		

> thnk ravi fr ur replies... 1 off d topic question...i hav a internal TV TUNER (pinnacle pc tv)which was installed in my desktop.... can i use it on my laptop using any convertor or somethng like that...


is that PCI card?? or external TV tuner card??


----------



## ramsingh (Dec 21, 2007)

its a PCI card.. which was inserted in the PCI slot in my  desktop mobo..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 21, 2007)

ramsingh said:
			
		

> its a PCI card.. which was inserted in the PCI slot in my  desktop mobo..



There are no option till date to make it work with your Notebook


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 21, 2007)

ramsingh said:
			
		

> its a PCI card.. which was inserted in the PCI slot in my  desktop mobo..


than U can't


----------



## ramsingh (Dec 23, 2007)

bought the Intex 8 port ethernet Switch for  rs 850.. now the shop where i bought it,, the person was telling that one needs to keep the main compuetr ( server) always on.... is it true.. bcz... we have three lappy( 2 other frnds).... i cant keep my lappy always on... plz CONFIRM that i do not need to kepp  my lappy always on for other 2 frnds 2 access net frm one dataone aacnt.. .we havve delayed our purchase of LAN-CAT5 cables.. plz reply..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 23, 2007)

ramsingh said:
			
		

> bought the Intex 8 port ethernet Switch for  rs 850.. now the shop where i bought it,, the person was telling that one needs to keep the main compuetr ( server) always on.... is it true.. bcz... we have three lappy( 2 other frnds).... i cant keep my lappy always on... plz CONFIRM that i do not need to kepp  my lappy always on for other 2 frnds 2 access net frm one dataone aacnt.. .we havve delayed our purchase of LAN-CAT5 cables.. plz reply..


No..U dont need to keep any system On for internet access on other system.

Do like this:
1) connect modem to switch using LAN cable.
2) connect all computer to switch using LAN cable.
3) give power to switch.

Done!!!

All LAN cable should be striaght climped.


----------



## ramsingh (Dec 23, 2007)

ok.. will buy the cables 2moro.. modem nd switch will be in my room(always on..)..nd others will be able 2 coonect 2 net..right..nd can we share files also?how?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 23, 2007)

ramsingh said:
			
		

> ok.. will buy the cables 2moro.. modem nd switch will be in my room(always on..)..nd others will be able 2 coonect 2 net..right..nd can we share files also?how?


yes.

For sharing file..U need to run sharing wizard on all computer.


----------



## amit2005 (Dec 23, 2007)

i have datone modem with 4 lan port and one usb port...do i need switch or i shud directly connect all the pc thru lan...i wat shud i told th eshopkeeper when i was goin to buy cable...nearly 100 mts..is it possible


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 23, 2007)

amit2005 said:
			
		

> i have datone modem with 4 lan port and one usb port...do i need switch or i shud directly connect all the pc thru lan...


U dont need switch ot Hub.



> i wat shud i told th eshopkeeper when i was goin to buy cable...nearly 100 mts..is it possible


ask for LAN cable and straight climped.

Support for 100 m wire will depend on modem capability.


----------



## amit2005 (Dec 23, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> Support for 100 m wire will depend on modem capability.


what does that means..my modem is of huaweii mt841..how do i know

does other person needs modem or only lan cards


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 23, 2007)

amit2005 said:
			
		

> what does that means..my modem is of huaweii mt841..how do i know


General modem can't support 100m wire.
Give a trial ...and if it doest not work..than U may need to buy switch or router.


----------



## amit2005 (Dec 23, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> than U may need to buy switch or router.


 100 mts.is possible with switch..this wht u mean..thnx


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 23, 2007)

amit2005 said:
			
		

> 100 mts.is possible with switch..this wht u mean..thnx


A good switch can support 100m wire.


----------



## ramsingh (Jan 15, 2008)

hey guys... thnlkz for all d help..( esp  choota cheeta)..
   i am now sharing Dataone .with 2 othe frnds.. the connection is always on.. password is saved in modem( PPOEA).. now a problem has arised.. since the connectn is always on ..some other frnds are also accesing the net.. nd 1 of my frnd is cing high data transfer. So i need to do 2 things..

1.  Stop the always on connection .. nd make it a connectin where u are reqrd to first give user name and password . then it will connect.... so .wherenevr we 3 frnds .. want 2 surf .. first we will enter d username nd password.. then it will connect...

2. need a software which is sophisticated and monitors data transfer...

 plz help regarding this matter..


----------



## ramsingh (Jan 18, 2008)

plz guide ..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 18, 2008)

are you using wifi modem.

All modems software comes with inbuilt firewall.You need to do setting to enable firewall and set security features.


----------



## ramsingh (Jan 20, 2008)

i m not using wifi modem.. its a UT300R2U modem. .. plz  help.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 20, 2008)

ramsingh said:


> i m not using wifi modem.. its a UT300R2U modem. .. plz  help.


than how can your friends use your internet??
please explain in deails........


----------



## ramsingh (Jan 20, 2008)

the modem wire goes to switch... from switch.. three lan wire goes 2 my nd 2 other frnds computer.. now d connection is always on .. i dont want that . .. i want anyone among 3 should login username nd password .. then only internet will be on.. how 2 do that??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 20, 2008)

ramsingh said:


> the modem wire goes to switch... from switch.. three lan wire goes 2 my nd 2 other frnds computer.. now d connection is always on .. i dont want that . .. i want anyone among 3 should login username nd password .. then only internet will be on.. how 2 do that??


you have to select  Bridging mode in Connection Type.


----------



## ramsingh (Jan 20, 2008)

but what 2 do .. after selecting bridging mode??


----------

